# He or she??? plz help me everyone, I am so confused :(



## supermommy313

its a 13th week scan picture and i am very excited to find out the gender. plz help me in finding the gender.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound pic.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Megsw1

Im not good on gender and nubs myself but im going to guess baby boy for you.
Im still waiting to see if anyone replies to mine.
New on here good luck and congratulations on baby x


----------



## supermommy313

thank you for taking out the time and guessing for me :) i am so confused this time...


----------



## Take2

I&#8217;m no expert but I say boy


----------



## CC94

Boy!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm going to guess girl, just a feeling based on head shape :).


----------



## LoraLoo

Boy nub!


----------



## supermommy313

thanks for guessing :) its my third baby and we are so excited to find out the gender :)


----------



## ClairAye

Boy. :)


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## Emsabub

:blue:


----------



## supermommy313

looks like a boy to everyone :) I am hoping a boy too now :D are u all guessing from the scrotum nub?


----------



## Emsabub

Ive heard if the nub is stacked its a boy. But the skull also looks different to my first girls scan. Youll have to come back & let us know!


----------



## supermommy313

yes the nub is stacking but if i look to the skull it looks like a girl to me. also the angle seems parallel to me, that's why i am so confused.

I am def going to come back in few weeks to let you all know the confirmed gender :) I am 17 weeks right now and will go for my gender scan in 23 weeks :)


----------



## LunaRose

I'm guessing a boy from the nub :blue:


----------



## glong88

Boy


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Im gonna say girl


----------



## supermommy313

Hello Moms,

and we just found out today that it's a boy!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

supermommy313 said:


> Hello Moms,
> 
> and we just found out today that it's a boy!!!

Congratulations on team :blue:!!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats! :D


----------



## babygirl21485

Boy


----------



## AmyKai

I think boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------

